# Maple Bourbon Pops Wet Brine



## hagar (Jun 1, 2017)

Hello, been a while since I have been on the site. I'm going to be helping with a Union BBQ in a couple of weeks and I wanted to do chicken breasts. I thought I would bring them over night in Pops. I have used Pops before for bacon and turkey without adding anything else to the brine. I would like to change things up a bit and make a Maple Bourbon brine. So I have a few questions 1) should I just use Maple Crown Royal 2) use Maple syrup and bourbon 3) what quantities should I add? Thanks 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## patty q (Jun 21, 2017)

I'd go with straight maple syrup , the maple crown could be used but you'll still want to add straight syrup or it'll have bitter after taste .As far as ratios I'd experiment , also might want to use Brown Sugar


----------

